# Long trip, MUST PEE



## scottiekgb (Jul 27, 2016)

Have you ever stopped mid-fare? I barely made it to the gas station after dropping them off. My eyes were yellow.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

scottiekgb said:


> Have you ever stopped mid-fare? I barely made it to the gas station after dropping them off. My eyes were yellow.


How long of a trip ?
On occasion,I have accepted a "ping"
While pumping gas,or on a bathroom break( meals get tucked under seat)

Once in a while,I may make a brief stop after acceptance ( before passenger pickup). 5 gal. Of gas or quick bathroom stop.

If trip were over 20 miles , I would announce a brief relief stop. Bathroom,drinks,cigarette for pax etc. Or offer the brief stop if I did not need for myself.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

In eme


scottiekgb said:


> Have you ever stopped mid-fare? I barely made it to the gas station after dropping them off. My eyes were yellow.


In Emergency,loading docks,alleys,behind dumpsters,in dumpster enclosure,between 18 wheeler trailer and a wall may serve in a bind.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> In eme
> 
> In Emergency,loading docks,alleys,behind dumpsters,in dumpster enclosure,between 18 wheeler trailer and a wall may serve in a bind.


Just be careful of your local dumpster diver. You really don't want to piss them off, or is it don't want to piss off on them?


----------



## scottiekgb (Jul 27, 2016)

It was 26 miles, an hour and twenty minutes in L.A. traffic. I just was wondering if anyone has stopped and the pax got mad or something.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Just tonight I had 30 mile fare from the airport. Pee pee urge kicked in mid trip. Suck it up, drop my pax at her hotel and notice a Taco Bell next door. Nirvana! Start heading over for sweet relief and ping! Had to take it because I'm always certain the next ride will take me home! Paid both ways! Wrong! 3 bar hopping galoots heading 6 miles to the next bar. They offer to buy me a round. I said, no thanks but I will walk in with you! Took care of business and traveled the now 36 miles home solo...


----------



## berserk42 (Apr 24, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> How long of a trip ?
> On occasion,I have accepted a "ping"
> While pumping gas,or on a bathroom break( meals get tucked under seat)
> 
> ...


If I really have to go and see an opportunity after accepting a trip, I take it. Pax won't notice the delay...just a long traffic signal or something to them.


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

*I always have an empty Starbucks cup with me and I fill it throughout the day, with urine of course. I empty it when I'm at a red light on my way to pick up a passenger. *


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

I've stopped to urinate on the side of the road on the way to a ping. Never want to have to do that in front of a passenger.


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

ounce(s) of prevention > the peepee dance

gotta go big before you leave the house, and then a strategic time or two when a trip takes you near a public restroom location

middle of the night can get tricky as far as finding an establishment, but there's a lot of vacant areas

i wish i had the skills to use a cup


----------



## Ubertimes (Apr 30, 2016)

I wear depends, there helpful . 
If you got to go you just piss your pants, That depends do the rest


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

I think I mentally mapped most of my area with where I can find a clean restroom. As an over 40 female, third tree on the right just doesn't work for me. I had it happen last night. On a run from BWI to Arlington, about half way in the urge hit. Needless to say after dropp off it was offline and locate somewhere still open at that hour. Usually I keep my Starbucks app loaded to order coffee and use the restroom while they're making it.


----------



## SibeRescueBrian (May 10, 2015)

Hotels and hospitals are always open, and have conveniently located restrooms; hotels usually have them near the main lobby, and hospitals have them in the ER waiting room.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

scottiekgb said:


> It was 26 miles, an hour and twenty minutes in L.A. traffic. I just was wondering if anyone has stopped and the pax got mad or something.


.18 cents a minute waiting time here.

Hand them $1.00 and tell them to " Keep the Change".


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Not too many places open that will allow you the restroom where I work.( at late night)

Lot of shootings and crime at night.

I find the heated seats do wonders for the kidneys,and can buy extra time.

Everything is fenced off,lit up,cameras. Parks have night security hiding,or vagrants sleeping.

Even the brick walls have poor man's razor wire.broken colorful bottles embedded in the mortar topping.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SibeRescueBrian said:


> Hotels and hospitals are always open, and have conveniently located restrooms; hotels usually have them near the main lobby, and hospitals have them in the ER waiting room.


It's $35.00 to park at many hotels.
( then your vehicle may end up blocks away in a parking garage)

Hospital won't allow you in emergency unless you are patient,or family.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Ammatures


----------



## scottiekgb (Jul 27, 2016)

One time at my regular job, we were driving group of Class A vehicles from Ontario, CA to Santa Barbara. We had already stopped for a bathroom break, but I had to pee again. I wasn't going to make it to our destination, and the boss said we weren't going to stop again. There were two Gatorade bottles in the cab. I half-stood while going 55 in a 15-ton truck on the 101 and filled both of them up, brimming. It was amazing.


----------



## SibeRescueBrian (May 10, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> It's $35.00 to park at many hotels.
> ( then your vehicle may end up blocks away in a parking garage)
> 
> Hospital won't allow you in emergency unless you are patient,or family.


WOW! That's very different than here in NJ, although it IS very much like NYC. Every hotel I've encountered in my travels has abundant free parking, and I've never had a problem using the men's room in a hospital ER.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

scottiekgb said:


> One time at my regular job, we were driving group of Class A vehicles from Ontario, CA to Santa Barbara. We had already stopped for a bathroom break, but I had to pee again. I wasn't going to make it to our destination, and the boss said we weren't going to stop again. There were two Gatorade bottles in the cab. I half-stood while going 55 in a 15-ton truck on the 101 and filled both of them up, brimming. It was amazing.


Hats off to you for that skill! I could not do it while driving.


----------



## Robertk (Jun 8, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> In eme
> 
> In Emergency,loading docks,alleys,behind dumpsters,in dumpster enclosure,between 18 wheeler trailer and a wall may serve in a bind.


FYI- these days if a LEO sees it you will get a indecent exposure charge, which will land you on a sex offender registry in 13 states.


----------



## Caplan121 (Jun 15, 2015)

Robertk said:


> FYI- these days if a LEO sees it you will get a indecent exposure charge, which will land you on a sex offender registry in 13 states.


Don't worry though Uber will take care of all those fines though right?  *Sarcastically they will fight for you!


----------



## SibeRescueBrian (May 10, 2015)

Robertk said:


> FYI- these days if a LEO sees it you will get a indecent exposure charge, which will land you on a sex offender registry in 13 states.


Not if you can provide proof of being afflicted with uromysitisis.


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

CrazyT said:


> I think I mentally mapped most of my area with where I can find a clean restroom. As an over 40 female, third tree on the right just doesn't work for me. I had it happen last night. On a run from BWI to Arlington, about half way in the urge hit. Needless to say after dropp off it was offline and locate somewhere still open at that hour. Usually I keep my Starbucks app loaded to order coffee and use the restroom while they're making it.


Good idea to know where the restrooms are. What if you have to do... the other thing? I drive the late night shift when I'm out and the fast food places have all locked their doors. Denny's works, always open usually and the bathrooms are filthy but you may have no choice.


----------



## Caplan121 (Jun 15, 2015)

It can be a pain to park and run in plus bathrooms may not be as clean as you would like but Wal-Mart is always an option as well.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SibeRescueBrian said:


> Not if you can provide proof of being afflicted with uromysitisis.


I've got Dr.'s that write what I tell them to write.
If they don't,they get fired.


----------



## LASAC_BER (May 19, 2016)

Practice your kegels. Helps in other ways, too!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SibeRescueBrian said:


> WOW! That's very different than here in NJ, although it IS very much like NYC. Every hotel I've encountered in my travels has abundant free parking, and I've never had a problem using the men's room in a hospital ER.


Here,valet keeps a few customer cars out front on the street.
They use them to drive to garage to retrieve cars for other hotel guests.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

Squirming Like A Toad said:


> I've stopped to urinate on the side of the road on the way to a ping.
> 
> Never want to have to do that in front of a passenger.


..unless you're directly in front of the passenger, about a 10 to 12 inches away.

You'll have to line up everything just right and then you can grab...wait...hold on a sec,
I think that's a different thread.... sorry, my bad.


----------



## Gung-Ho (Jun 2, 2015)

Learn the art of the maintenance pee...go during a dinner or gas break even if you don't feel the urge. You'll always be able to squeeze out a few drops and empty that bladder. No telling if your next ride is going to keep you in the car for two hours or more by distance of ride or road clogging accident. MAINTENANCE PEE.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

Gung-Ho said:


> Learn the art of the maintenance pee...go during a dinner or gas break even if you don't feel the urge. You'll always be able to squeeze out a few drops and empty that bladder. No telling if your next ride is going to keep you in the car for two hours or more by distance of ride or road clogging accident. MAINTENANCE PEE.


I love it! How about some MAINTENANCE GAS as well? You never know how long is the next trip gonna be either. Nothing like low gas alarm come up when cruising!


----------



## Gung-Ho (Jun 2, 2015)

Bill Collector said:


> I love it! How about some MAINTENANCE GAS as well? You never know how long is the next trip gonna be either. Nothing like low gas alarm come up when cruising!


Of course! Maintenance gas. Always.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Bill Collector said:


> I love it! How about some MAINTENANCE GAS as well? You never know how long is the next trip gonna be either. Nothing like low gas alarm come up when cruising!


Never let it get below 1/2 tank.


----------



## SibeRescueBrian (May 10, 2015)

I don't know how many of you this is feasible for, but there are plenty of small parks, little league fields, and public sporting complexes in my area that either have small, stand-alone restrooms that are always unlocked, and/or port-o-potties. I've had to avail myself of them once or twice when there were no other close options.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Never let it get below 1/2 tank.


Bring your toothbrush too !


----------



## Nenee (Jul 19, 2016)

For me the key is to regularly empty that bladder throughout the day. Drugstores , and Starbucks are great they always seem to keep them clean. Some gas stations r good as well. As a female I always ask even if it's after-hours and haven't had any problems, yet. I also make note the 24 hr drugstores.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Took a pax on a 110 mile trip last fall, by the time I dropped her off I was certain if I spit it would be yellow the need to pee was so bad, tried to stop just before getting on the highway, no luck cop right behind me. Ended up driving another 15 minutes till I could stop and run behind a tree, swear it took 5 minutes to stop flowing.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SibeRescueBrian said:


> I don't know how many of you this is feasible for, but there are plenty of small parks, little league fields, and public sporting complexes in my area that either have small, stand-alone restrooms that are always unlocked, and/or port-o-potties. I've had to avail myself of them once or twice when there were no other close options.


I've been lucky with all the highway and building construction in New Orleans.

70% of the port o let's don't have padlocks.

I pay attention to where each and every one of them are.especially if I can park nearby.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Robertk said:


> FYI- these days if a LEO sees it you will get a indecent exposure charge, which will land you on a sex offender registry in 13 states.


Around here, that wouldn't be the case. "indecent exposure" is a sex offense for fellows with trench coats flashing women. Public urination might be "disorderly conduct", a sanitation related offense, or at worst "open lewdness" that they pinched streakers for back in the day.


----------



## Jollyrodger (May 12, 2016)

I figured out the peeing thing within the first week... now I'm close to 2000 rides. Went to Wal-Mart and bought a plastic sealable bottle ($7.00) that twists tight with a large opening for my one-eyed monster. I go less than one mile away and stop after dropping off pax, never near place of drop-off, then twist open the bottle and pee away. Whether its a small void or large, I just open my drivers side door and dump it out. Nobody knows and the chances of getting caught are less than zero. You guys aren't thinking by wasting miles driving to a 7-11 or something like that. I want to limit my miles for the little bit of $ I'm getting paid. Just keep the bottle in your glove box. I usually void after each ride so I'm always empty because u can run into a situation where ur stuck in heavy traffic with pax aboard. U have to anticipate that u could have a super-long ride at any time, so is it really worth it to blow up ur bladder?

And for those who do not know, holding ur pee spikes ur blood pressure.


----------



## hangtyte (May 20, 2016)

Jollyrodger said:


> I figured out the peeing thing within the first week... now I'm close to 2000 rides. Went to Wal-Mart and bought a plastic sealable bottle ($7.00) that twists tight with a large opening for my one-eyed monster. I go less than one mile away and stop after dropping off pax, never near place of drop-off, then twist open the bottle and pee away. Whether its a small void or large, I just open my drivers side door and dump it out. Nobody knows and the chances of getting caught are less than zero. You guys aren't thinking by wasting miles driving to a 7-11 or something like that. I want to limit my miles for the little bit of $ I'm getting paid. Just keep the bottle in your glove box. I usually void after each ride so I'm always empty because u can run into a situation where ur stuck in heavy traffic with pax aboard. U have to anticipate that u could have a super-long ride at any time, so is it really worth it to blow up ur bladder?
> 
> And for those who do not know, holding ur pee spikes ur blood pressure.


This is what I do also haha! Minimize down time and sometimes even driving towards the PAX, I'll take a whiz and put it in the glove box where no one knows it exists. The benefit of being a guy = being able to tinkle wherever and whenever lol.


----------



## cho (Mar 26, 2016)

scottiekgb said:


> Have you ever stopped mid-fare? I barely made it to the gas station after dropping them off. My eyes were yellow.


I told pax nature's calling, went behind a tree, onward and forward.


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

cho said:


> I told pax nature's calling, went behind a tree, onward and forward.


*Make sure you shake the passengers hand at the conclusion of the ride. Use the same hand you used when you relieved yourself earlier. *


----------



## nash801 (Apr 17, 2016)

Jollyrodger said:


> I figured out the peeing thing within the first week... now I'm close to 2000 rides. Went to Wal-Mart and bought a plastic sealable bottle ($7.00) that twists tight with a large opening for my one-eyed monster. I go less than one mile away and stop after dropping off pax, never near place of drop-off, then twist open the bottle and pee away. Whether its a small void or large, I just open my drivers side door and dump it out. Nobody knows and the chances of getting caught are less than zero. You guys aren't thinking by wasting miles driving to a 7-11 or something like that. I want to limit my miles for the little bit of $ I'm getting paid. Just keep the bottle in your glove box. I usually void after each ride so I'm always empty because u can run into a situation where ur stuck in heavy traffic with pax aboard. U have to anticipate that u could have a super-long ride at any time, so is it really worth it to blow up ur bladder?
> 
> And for those who do not know, holding ur pee spikes ur blood pressure.


Pu. The customers can smell that pee jar!


----------



## hangtyte (May 20, 2016)

nash801 said:


> Pu. The customers can smell that pee jar!


The container is pretty airtight and there's no smell. Also I use febreeze before the PAX come in, so they don't smell anything foul  Also I think anyone who uses a container empties it out before pickup (hopefully).


----------



## Jollyrodger (May 12, 2016)

hangtyte is correct. The container is very airtight and u empty it out before u pick up pax. Doing it any other way is pretty dumb. Driving for Uber is about one important thing, TIME. U want to maximize ur time driving. Going to stores to pee wastes time, miles on ur car and gas. Go the bottle route guys, you'll be super glad u did.

Lastly, how does someone smell a sealed airtight container in the glove box?! Maybe a mutant or a dog could, but not any human.


----------



## twinwillow (Oct 9, 2015)

I have to take a diuretic (water) pill in the morning. So, I'm needing to pee about every 45-60 minutes for about 3-4 hours.

I hold it in as best I can but, they now know me real well at McDonald's and Whataburger's in Dallas.

A tip - Whataburger's bathrooms are cleaned more often than McDonald's.

I've only had to ask a pax once in the last 3 years if they wouldn't mind if I made an emergency "pit stop". This was on a 30 mile run to Ft. Worth from Dallas. They were fine with it.


----------



## Jinxstone (Feb 19, 2016)

Jollyrodger said:


> And for those who do not know, holding ur pee spikes ur blood pressure.


So does driving for Uber.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I've had to stop twice mid-fare for a pit-stop. The first was two business guys going to the airport. The trip was over an hour in rush hour traffic. They were late for their flight and not at all happy about stopping. The second was a lady I picked up from her home. Right after she got in the car I suddenly had to go really bad. I asked her if she minded stopping briefly and she reluctantly said okay. I mean, what are they going to say? No, you can't stop!?


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

Some of you must have the bladders of small children. I've had 90 mile fares and had no problem. 
I think it was Prince Phillip who, instructing young Charles on his royal obligations said, "Son, never pass up a chance to relieve yourself."


----------



## Jollyrodger (May 12, 2016)

Nah, I'm just old and crusty.


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

twinwillow said:


> I have to take a diuretic (water) pill in the morning. So, I'm needing to pee about every 45-60 minutes for about 3-4 hours.
> 
> I hold it in as best I can but, they now know me real well at certain McDonald's and Whataburger stores in Dallas.
> 
> ...


*I actually miss Whataburger. I use to get my burger and fry's there all the time in Tucson, AZ.*


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

I live in Denver where the whole city is under construction so I've found some porta potties I hit up since no gas stations will let you use their bathroom here. Or I park and walk into the alley , I've just gotten out of my car before in a parking lot let it go and then bounce . When ya gotta go ya gotta go , but just watch for the Fuzz . Those Urination in public tickets can cause you to become a registered sex offender . 

If I'm picking someone up and have to pee I usually just try to stop real quick and do it . Better then picking them up and having to go, I imagine if you were taking someone over an hour they wouldn't be too upset if you told them you had to stop real quick . I mean you're a fellow human being people should be some what compassionate . I've had a taxi have to stop for gas before I didn't care , dude was cool turned off the meter a couple miles early too . 

Once I picked up a girl downtown denver and she needed to go to the airport (about 30-40min drive) but on the way we needed to pick up her friend . No problem I just asked if it was okay if I used the restroom when we got there or if they didn't feel comfortable with me coming inside to stop at a gasstation . They were cool let me use their restroom , gave me a snapple , offered me weed (declined) and then we were off . $65 ride and a $10 tip


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

scottiekgb said:


> One time at my regular job, we were driving group of Class A vehicles from Ontario, CA to Santa Barbara. We had already stopped for a bathroom break, but I had to pee again. I wasn't going to make it to our destination, and the boss said we weren't going to stop again. There were two Gatorade bottles in the cab. I half-stood while going 55 in a 15-ton truck on the 101 and filled both of them up, brimming. It was amazing.


I've done this on road trips , a buddy of mine drove Denver to Chicago and back again and didn't want to make any stops except for the one gas station stop so we pissed in gatorade bottles and emptied them on the road . Made it Chicago (really we left from Hinsdale) to Denver in 11 hours still my record and I highly doubt I'll ever beat it. Especially since now most my trips are with my wife who has to stop every couple of hours or we will get gas or food and 15 minutes later need to go lol


----------



## second2noone (Nov 3, 2015)

just don't pee. It helps me stay awake.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jollyrodger said:


> I figured out the peeing thing within the first week... now I'm close to 2000 rides. Went to Wal-Mart and bought a plastic sealable bottle ($7.00) that twists tight with a large opening for my one-eyed monster. I go less than one mile away and stop after dropping off pax, never near place of drop-off, then twist open the bottle and pee away. Whether its a small void or large, I just open my drivers side door and dump it out. Nobody knows and the chances of getting caught are less than zero. You guys aren't thinking by wasting miles driving to a 7-11 or something like that. I want to limit my miles for the little bit of $ I'm getting paid. Just keep the bottle in your glove box. I usually void after each ride so I'm always empty because u can run into a situation where ur stuck in heavy traffic with pax aboard. U have to anticipate that u could have a super-long ride at any time, so is it really worth it to blow up ur bladder?
> 
> And for those who do not know, holding ur pee spikes ur blood pressure.


One day the cap will pop off of the bottle . .


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

hangtyte said:


> The container is pretty airtight and there's no smell. Also I use febreeze before the PAX come in, so they don't smell anything foul  Also I think anyone who uses a container empties it out before pickup (hopefully).


Sounds unsanitary.


----------



## rob glen (Aug 11, 2015)

Check out the app: SitOrSquat: Restroom Finder


----------



## autofill (Apr 1, 2016)

I just text pax to say I'm going to get gas really quick (not really getting gas though). Not once have any pax complained or canceled. Most text back with ok or no problem. You guys need to take control.

And if it's a long trip after I pick pax up, I just tell them I need to stop at nearest restroom before we continue. They are fine with it. Never had any problem.


----------



## devilmountain (Nov 24, 2015)

Robertk said:


> FYI- these days if a LEO sees it you will get a indecent exposure charge, which will land you on a sex offender registry in 13 states.


Urban legend, you will get a ticket.


----------



## Just_Peachy (Jun 26, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> It's $35.00 to park at many hotels.
> ( then your vehicle may end up blocks away in a parking garage)
> 
> Hospital won't allow you in emergency unless you are patient,or family.


My daughter works at one of the hotels in the FQ. Everyone there knows me and my car. I sit there between pings, use the bathroom, chat with the valet guys. Restuarant staff will wave at me through the window, sometimes even the management will step out to have a smoke with me if they see me.


----------



## Robertk (Jun 8, 2015)

devilmountain said:


> Urban legend, you will get a ticket.


https://www.hrw.org/report/2007/09/11/no-easy-answers/sex-offender-laws-us


----------



## devilmountain (Nov 24, 2015)

Robertk said:


> https://www.hrw.org/report/2007/09/11/no-easy-answers/sex-offender-laws-us


Living in California and having multiple friends who are police officers, its a ticket. I asked because everyone was making such a big deal about this a few years ago. It is a ticket.... Think of all the homeless people that piss right on the sidewalk... Everyone would be on the sex offenders list.

http://www.criminaldefenselawyer.co...arges-associated-with-public-urination-in-cal

http://www.justanswer.com/criminal-...ublic-ticket-hermosa-beach-ca-california.html

You have to be doing something way worse than urinating.


----------



## Cold Start (Aug 3, 2016)

scottiekgb said:


> It was 26 miles, an hour and twenty minutes in L.A. traffic. I just was wondering if anyone has stopped and the pax got mad or something.


I stopped in mid traffic in a Chicago morning rush to use washroom and rider was not to happy and I took the low score


----------



## Jollyrodger (May 12, 2016)

Like I told all of you, go to Wal-Mart and get the plastic cup.


----------



## saucy05 (Aug 23, 2015)

Horsebm said:


> *I always have an empty Starbucks cup with me and I fill it throughout the day, with urine of course. I empty it when I'm at a red light on my way to pick up a passenger. *


Hopefully you don't have the cup full of urine while you have pax in you car.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

hangtyte said:


> The container is pretty airtight and there's no smell. Also I use febreeze before the PAX come in, so they don't smell anything foul  Also I think anyone who uses a container empties it out before pickup (hopefully).


No telling what kind of microbial organisms are mutating in that jug.

I'm sure it will make an interesting C.D.C case study in the future.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

scottiekgb said:


> It was 26 miles, an hour and twenty minutes in L.A. traffic. I just was wondering if anyone has stopped and the pax got mad or something.


That's not really that long of a trip, you either have a bladder issue or were pushing it already before accepting the ping. Don't put yourself in that situation, make sure to stop as regularly as you need to and log off or don't accept pings for that time. If I keep drinking all day I usually make sure to stop every 3-4 hours.

Once or twice when a pax had me to stop at a gas station I ran in to use the facilities, and once or twice used the time to top off my gas tank for the night.

I did have a 3 hour 15 minute run and we stopped at a gas station for snacks and a brief break, but that one didn't have public facilities so we decided to just hold it for the last hour or so.


----------



## Aredubya (Jun 20, 2016)

Keep your gas tank full and your bladder empty.
Try not to drink alot of coffee before you head out.
I hit up nearby: gas stations, Target, WalMart, Starbucks, parks, fast food joints, home(if I'm close), grocery stores, after a drop off.
I had a kidney stone a month ago. I'm sure driving had something to do with it.
As for dropping a deuce.........
I eat light in the morning and snack on Clif bars and it isn't an issue. Hahaha


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

Again as an over 40 female a cup or bottle just won't cut it. I fill the gas tank as soon as my car computer says my range is under 100 miles, and always fill up at a gas station that has a decent restroom. Of course I'm a strange person and also stopping to get out of the car about every 4 hrs. So I can coordinate restrooms with gas stops, meals, drink refills, etc. it's rare I have to go offline just for a restroom, but it has happened. Sucks but occasionally it happens. Better to make the stop than to think you can make it and have to have your car cleaned. Nothing is worse than losing money waiting for your interior to dry.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Years ago I was in the national guard and we would convoy from out home armory in Annapolis md to Ft Lee Va. we would open the door and pee at 50 mph on Rt 301. Even the driver could do it with the help of the the guy riding with him

Now if I have to pee with a passenger in the car I tell them and I stop


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

scottiekgb said:


> It was 26 miles, an hour and twenty minutes in L.A. traffic. I just was wondering if anyone has stopped and the pax got mad or something.


And the pax got mad? Y. For a driver accepting a trip blindly and gaving no idea where the trip could take them or how ling it could be. Dont worry sbout pax or their feelings. Its ubers fault tgat u didnt know all of the trip info before the ping was accepted and make it clear to them if they give u static.


----------



## JMlyftuber (Feb 24, 2018)

I did last night. I just told my pax what was up and asked if they mind. They directed me to the nearest racetrac.


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

Pax may be horrible. A lot of them. But uber lyft is the devil. Pax think its all roses n cash. They pay a lot for some rides including the ones where u got stiffed. Educate them.


----------



## fusionuber (Nov 27, 2017)

simpsonsverytall said:


> ounce(s) of prevention > the peepee dance
> 
> gotta go big before you leave the house, and then a strategic time or two when a trip takes you near a public restroom location
> 
> ...


using a cup while driving is the four little PP people


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

scottiekgb said:


> Have you ever stopped mid-fare? I barely made it to the gas station after dropping them off. My eyes were yellow.


Every time I start a long trip, I ask the rider "given the length of this trip, at some point along the way I might have to make a pit stop, do you mind?"

they always say they don't mind. Do that and your problem is over.

Don't do that to your body, anything that takes your mind off the road endangers lives.


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

Dont take this too seriously. Trust me. Those in the back seat. Dont take u seriously


----------



## JMlyftuber (Feb 24, 2018)

fusionuber said:


> using a cup while driving is the four little PP people


Few cups are big enough for me, I can easily overflow a pint. And I don't drink big sodas so I don't have 32 oz cups around.


----------

